# Grooming disaster!



## EmmaNorth (Jun 17, 2020)

I took my 9 months old puppy in for a trim and she has been shaved head to toe. She wasn’t matted so I see no reason for it. She looks ridiculous but I know it will grown back, my concern is: will it effect her coat?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It won't affect her coat at all it will grow back just fine. Many pups end up shaved like this as whilst coats look fine from the top there may be matting closer to the skin which you have not noticed leaving the groomer with no choice but to shave. When grooming at home I like to use a comb to get right through to the skin and make sure there are no matts.


----------



## EmmaNorth (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you I’ve heard that coats change colour and texture if shaved. I’m feeling reassured thank you. The groomer didn’t mention any matting and the groom is uneven with bits missed. I won’t be taking her back.


----------



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> It won't affect her coat at all it will grow back just fine. Many pups end up shaved like this as whilst coats look fine from the top there may be matting closer to the skin which you have not noticed leaving the groomer with no choice but to shave. When grooming at home I like to use a comb to get right through to the skin and make sure there are no matts.


i brush paris every day, but she doesn't seem to like it. she's like wrestling an alligator
what is your secret?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Use treats and reward calm behaviour, for pups it can help to have one person to keep pup happy and feed treats whilst you comb through. Keep sessions really short so lots of tiny sessions where you just do a little bit of grooming and leave the pup happy and next session do a little bit more


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

EmmaNorth said:


> Thank you I’ve heard that coats change colour and texture if shaved. I’m feeling reassured thank you. The groomer didn’t mention any matting and the groom is uneven with bits missed. I won’t be taking her back.


Mine had to be completely shave when he was 11 months. I knew he had bad matts. He missed his appointment due to being snipped so went an extra month plus wearing collar. I had to sign a form saying I agreed to shave if needed. Even though I knew how short his hair would be it was such a shock I could have cried! Anyway I can honestly say I think his fur has grown back better plus I know brush him every other evening.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Louie with his shave!


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

EmmaNorth said:


> I took my 9 months old puppy in for a trim and she has been shaved head to toe. She wasn’t matted so I see no reason for it. She looks ridiculous but I know it will grown back, my concern is: will it effect her coat?


You don't have to worry about anything. Your dog will grow back its fur eventually. It won't affect her coat. Maybe your dog's texture will become better than he had. So don't worry and keep patience about it. When your dog grows back its hair make sure to take care of it properly. So that your groomer doesn't have to shave your dog.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

My Louis had the shave of shame and didn’t affect his coat in any way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Before










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

